# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh trượt, vitme của THK NSK.. Japan đây!

## im_atntc

Em xin mở màn topic bằng thanh trượt THK hàng mới tồn kho (sản xuất 2010)
Dòng RHW thanh trượt bản to,con trượt mặt bích, 4 rảnh bi, chiều cao thấp, chịu momen lật rất tốt. Dòng này thường xài 1 thanh là đủ cứng vững cho những tải không quá lớn.






1 cặp RHW21 bề rộng thanh trượt 37mm, dài 748mm ------> giá 4triệu/cặp


1 cây RH27 lẻ, bề rộng thanh trượt 42mm, dài 820mm ------> giá 2triệu500k


Thanks các bác đã ghé xem!
Chánh - 0907336996

----------

writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Chánh chịu chơi thiệt, mà nhờ vậy anh em mới có đồ mới xài chứ.... tính ra rẻ bằng china thôi mà được hàng jampon luôn hehehe... Hàng bác là ngon tuyệt đấy nhé.

----------

im_atntc

----------


## dungtb

Bác này chơi đồ độc nhất luôn. Không ai có hết

----------

im_atntc

----------


## sunan2105

ôi nhìn thèm quá. giá đã gồm cả con trựợt chưa bác

----------


## im_atntc

> ôi nhìn thèm quá. giá đã gồm cả con trựợt chưa bác


Tất nhiên là thanh trượt phải có con trượt chứ bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## im_atntc

Tiếp tục,lần này là 2nd,  vài món nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, mới keng xà beng , từ trên xuống:
 Vitme bi THK Ø20, bước 10 toàn thân đen bóng, đai ốc dạng vuông, dài 370mm, hành trình 230mm, gối đở THK BK,BF15 2 đầu.----> Giá 1500k/cây
Cặp thanh trượt THK SSR20  đen bóng, dài 400mm ----> Giá 1800k/cặp
Cặp THK SHS15 nhuộm màu xanh rất cool  :Big Grin:  , dài 400mm, con trượt dài với lớp phốt chống bụi rất dày ( chử S đầu tiên trong ký hiệu SSR,SHS của THK là viết tắt của Silent, dòng này con trượt chạy rất êm do giửa các viên bi có thêm các hạt nhựa chống ma sát giửa các viên bi) -----> Giá 1600k/cặp 





Thêm 2 cây vitme THK Ø14, bước 2mm, dài 290mm, có sẵn ụ gắn với mặt bàn, hành trình 140mm (có thể tăng thêm 25mm nếu cắt bỏ bớt ụ gắn đai ốc), gối đở 2 đầu rất hầm hố  :Big Grin:  ---> Giá 1200k/cây



Thanks các bác đã ghé xem!

----------


## mpvmanh

Hàng đẹp quá anh Chánh oi. Chụp ảnh cũng rất nghệ thuật.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Tiếp tục,lần này là 2nd,  vài món nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, mới keng xà beng , từ trên xuống:
>  Vitme bi THK Ø20, bước 10 toàn thân đen bóng, đai ốc dạng vuông, dài 370mm, hành trình 230mm, gối đở THK BK,BF15 2 đầu.----> Giá 1500k/cây
> Cặp thanh trượt THK SSR20  đen bóng, dài 400mm ----> Giá 1800k/cặp
> Cặp THK SHS15 nhuộm màu xanh rất cool  , dài 400mm, con trượt dài với lớp phốt chống bụi rất dày ( chử S đầu tiên trong ký hiệu SSR,SHS của THK là viết tắt của Silent, dòng này con trượt chạy rất êm do giửa các viên bi có thêm các hạt nhựa chống ma sát giửa các viên bi) -----> Giá 1600k/cặp 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anh Chánh àh, mật thư cho em cái giá mua hết cả đống?
Sem có khả năng ko, thèm quá

----------


## im_atntc

Tiếp tục thanh trượt hàng mới trong thùng, lần này là của IKO japan.
LWHSG20, dài 1200mm, mổi thanh có 1 con trượt (hơi tiếc) nhưng bù lại con trượt khá dài 110mm , 2 rãnh bi to. Trong thùng có kèm theo 2 bịch bu-lông lục giác để bắt ray và 1 phong bì rút thăm trúng thưởng của IKO…  :Wink: 
Giá 4 triệu 700k (nếu có 4 con trượt thì không có giá này đâu, lúc mua nhìn sơ trong thùng và nilông mờ mờ ảo ảo thấy con trượt dài tưởng đâu là 2 con trượt nằm sát nhau, về nhìn kỹ lại mới thấy hix hjj)













Chúc các bác cuối tuần và Noel vui vẽ!

----------


## writewin

loại long block này cũng ko thua j 2 con, bộ Z máy 2 đầu của anh cũng dùng loại này ( mua anh Namcnc) chạy rất êm, he he, nhưng có 2 con chạy ngắn thì để làm X thì ngon hơn, hàng đẹp quá tiếc hết tiền với 1 block ha ha, 

chúc đi hàng mau hồi vốn ăn tết nhé

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

Lâu lâu up vài bộ tịnh tiến chính xác, xinh xinh và êm ái  :Big Grin:  : dòng KR của THK, toàn bộ bằng thép nặng khoảng 20kg, mấy bộ này nhỏ gọn nhưng chịu tải rất ngon, cực kỳ vững chắc.
2 chú song sinh bé hơn là THK KR33, 2 con trượt, 4 rãnh trượt bi, dài 450, hành trình 235mm, vitme 15 bước 20, kích thước khung trượt 60x30, có gắn sẵn tấm thép mạ niken 148x88x11 mm
Chú lớn hơn là THK KR46, 1 con trượt, 4 rãnh bi, dài 550, hành trình 310mm, vitme 10 bước 10, kích thước khung trượt 82x42, kích thước mặt bích 110x80.








Giá trọn 3 bộ là 8triệu500k, không tính ship.
Thanks các bác đã ghé xem!

----------


## maxx.side

Có bán rời từng em không, nếu có inbox giup minh bộ nhỏ nằm ngoài cùng nhe  :Wink:

----------


## itanium7000

Công nhận hàng của bác *im_atntc* toàn đồ ngon, tinh tế và độ mới + chất lượng rất đồng đều. Tài thật. Em đang lên list đồ của bác đấy, bữa nào gửi yêu cầu cho bác một lần luôn.

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

Tiếp tục series trục tịnh tiến mini của THK dòng CKR mới keng. 
Kích thước DxRxC: 235x66x50mm. Hành trình 60mm, vitme Ø9 bước 6mm
Bên trong khung thép nhuộm đen 4 rảnh trượt bi, bao che kín bên ngoài là nhôm anode cứng và dày màu trắng, mặt bích lắp trên con trượt bằng inox, tổng thể nhìn rất thời trang  :Big Grin: .. Phía cuối trục có ra ống khí nén 10mm, không rõ mục đích của thằng THK để làm gì, chắc để thổi gió chống bụi vào bên trong.









Mấy bộ này rất thích hợp làm trục Z máy plasma, laser hay phay mạch in,…
Giá 2triệu300k/bộ không tính ship.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm!

----------

Khoa C3, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng bác Chánh vẫn đẹp như ngày nào  :Embarrassment:

----------

im_atntc

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác Chánh cho hỏi cai mặ bích để bắt động cơ kích thước nó thế nào ạ?

----------


## im_atntc

Mặt bích nguyên bản nó bắt servo pana 100w, 4 lổ 32x32mm.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đẹp quá, phải cái moto của em toàn size 57 - 60, mà cái moto secvo thì em lại không biết dùng thế mới tiếc chứ

----------


## im_atntc

> Đẹp quá, phải cái moto của em toàn size 57 - 60, mà cái moto secvo thì em lại không biết dùng thế mới tiếc chứ


Hiếm khi nào đúng lổ mặt bích mình cần lắm bác ah hjhj làm thêm miếng base trung gian 4 lổ trong 32x32, 4 lổ ngoài bắt motor của bác là ok ấy mà..hehe

----------


## im_atntc

Vài cây vitme xinh xinh:
2 cây NSK ngắn màu đen có 3 gối sơn màu trắng xinh xinh Ø 20 dài 310, hành trình 110mm, bước 4mm.
3 cây KURODA sáng bóng Ø20 dài 480mm hành trình 345mm, bước 5mm.



5 cây đồng giá 1triệu200k/cây
Thanks các bác ghé xem  :Big Grin:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## im_atntc

Lâu lâu hàng mới tồn kho bên japan lại về, 2 cây vitme THK Ø25 bước 5mm, dài 600mm mới đầu còn trong thùng thấy dài nghỉ sẽ thích hợp các bác làm trục X máy C 

 





Ngờ đâu khui ra nó thế này… hơi bị nhọ, hành trình chỉ còn 240mm, nhưng không sao.. chuyển sang làm trục Y hoặc Z cũng được  :Big Grin: . Nếu làm trục Y thì cũng hay vì có thể đặt motor giấu phía sau hoặc dưới trục Z, như các máy phay CNC công nghiệp.







Đầu trục vitme dạng côn có đầu răng để bắt puly, cái này phải tiện lại mới xài khớp nối được.
Giá 1 triệu 800k/1cây , thêm 300k em sẽ cắt ngắn tiện lại đầu trục theo chuẩn BK15,17,20 tùy yêu cầu luôn  :Smile:  .

Chánh - 090733699sáu
Thanks

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## im_atntc

Tiếp tục, 6 anh em vitme đen và bóng long lanh THK Ø20 bước 5mm, dài 640mm, hành trình 520mm, gối đở FK15.









Giá 1600k/cây. Ship nhanh thì thêm 100k nhé các bác.  :Smile: 
Thanks các bác ghé xem!
Chánh – 090733699sáu

----------

itanium7000, Mãi Chờ

----------


## itanium7000

Hehe, em sẽ lấy 2 cây. Đẹp quá.

----------

im_atntc

----------


## blueocean

Trước lúc làm máy C mà có thì múc về làm trục Z rồi, giờ thấy ngon mà nhác ko muốn làm lai @@. Hix tiếc quá tiếc quá!

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

> Trước lúc làm máy C mà có thì múc về làm trục Z rồi, giờ thấy ngon mà nhác ko muốn làm lai @@. Hix tiếc quá tiếc quá!


Hehe không làm lại thì để dành làm cái mới cũng được mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

> Hehe, em sẽ lấy 2 cây. Đẹp quá.


Báo cáo admin: tự mình cảm ơn mình kìa,

----------


## itanium7000

> Báo cáo admin: tự mình cảm ơn mình kìa,


Đâu bác katerman?

----------


## im_atntc

> Đâu bác katerman?


Chắc bác katerman nhìn nhầm tên nick của em thành nick của bác đó  :Smile:

----------


## katerman

> Chắc bác katerman nhìn nhầm tên nick của em thành nick của bác đó


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sorry các bác chắc đêm qua em nhìn nhầm. hehe

----------


## anhxco

Đẹp quá, có giá tốt mua để dành không bác?

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

> Đẹp quá, có giá tốt mua để dành không bác?


Ak..bác hỏi khó em rồi  :Smile:  nếu để dành thì mua nhiều mới có giá tốt , nhưng tình hình chỉ còn 2 cây, nên nếu bác lấy trọn thì thêm 100k em ship nhanh 2 cây ah  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Em đã nhận được hàng, đẹp ngất ngây. Mà đóng gói thì bác im_atntc bao giờ cũng thế, chuẩn...G9 luôn  :Smile:

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

> Em đã nhận được hàng, đẹp ngất ngây. Mà đóng gói thì bác im_atntc bao giờ cũng thế, chuẩn...G9 luôn


Hjj trách nhiệm của em thôi bác ah, đóng gói như thế cho bảo đảm, chứ nếu không ''đường xa vạn dặm, không dập cũng trầy'' thì chít em  :Smile: .
Thanks!

----------

itanium7000

----------


## ketnoj

> Tiếp tục, 6 anh em vitme đen và bóng long lanh THK Ø20 bước 5mm, dài 640mm, hành trình 520mm, gối đở FK15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Còn Hàng Không Bác?Nếu Còn E lấy 2 cây.

----------


## im_atntc

> Còn Hàng Không Bác?Nếu Còn E lấy 2 cây.


Đã ra đi hết rồi bác ah  :Smile:  
Thanks!

----------


## im_atntc

3 tiểu đội thanh trượt SHS15R của THK đang xếp đội hình, mặc áo đen bóng chờ ngày ra quân  :Smile:  













Tất cả đồng bộ, dài 760mm. Nhuộm đen khỏi sợ bị sét. Con trượt vuông loại dày hơn so với tiêu chuẩn, chịu lực tốt hơn. Toàn bộ 3 triểu đội đã đáp ứng đúng tiêu chuẩn của dòng S series đời mới của THK : trượt cực kỳ êm ái  :Big Grin: . 

Về độ chịu tải tỉnh và cả động thì các bác đừng xem thường em nó nhé, cao hơn rõ rệt hơn cả rail HSR20. Thường ai cũng có tâm lý rail càng to càng tốt (em cũng thế), nhưng tiểu đội này sẽ đáp ứng tốt mọi chiến trường gia công đồng, nhôm hay cả thép, chỉ sợ spindle, lưởi cắt hay khung máy có chịu nổi không thôi. (PR cho SHS15 tý.. nhưng sự thật là vậy, các bác tra cataloge sẽ rõ  :Big Grin:  )

Giá 2triệu150k /cặp. Ship Tín Thành thêm 100k. Em ưu tiên lấy số lượng nhiều sẽ có giá tốt hơn.

Thanks các bác ghé xem !

Chánh – 090733699sáu

----------

anhcos

----------


## Tuấn

Hàng bác chủ... đẹp quá là đẹp  :Smile:  Em đang tìm ít cây 3m, chả nhẽ lại mang về căt dây đoạn đầu lại rồi nối  :Smile:

----------

im_atntc

----------


## itanium7000

Nhiều và thiện chiến thế, 30 thằng tất cả. Một trung đội rồi.

----------

im_atntc

----------


## occutit

Em có 2 que Hiwin new ( hàng thật nhé ) HSH25 dài 2m7 4 con trượt. bác Tuấn xài được thì bảo em nhé. 

Mấy cái SHS15 này đẹp mà giá hơi căng à.

----------


## im_atntc

Ak..bác Tuấn muốn 3m thì cũng có luôn, ghép lại làm gì mất công bác.
Ông cubéti này hay thiệt, đang topic THK Japan mà Hiwin là sao. Ông cứ muốn đồ ngon bổ rẽ sao có ông, mà giá so với Hiwin Taiwan cùng size 15 thì SHS15 THK của em vẫn nhẹ hơn rất nhiều ah nha.  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

SHS15 em có nhiều rồi nên hông ham hố à. Đợt trước có mua mấy chục cân tới giờ vẫn chưa hết. he he. Có mấy thằng Hiwin mua về định dựng máy mà chưa có tiền mua sắt nên để đó. Cả năm rồi nên cũng buồn ấy mà  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuấn

Em có ý định sang năm lắp con máy cắt plasma ạ, có cái trục Z roài, còn y với x em chưa có, Y tầm 3m chi đó, x tầm 2m cho nó dễ làm ạ. 
Các bác có inbox giúp em nhé, em cám ơn

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## itanium7000

> Về độ chịu tải tỉnh và cả động thì các bác đừng xem thường em nó nhé, cao hơn rõ rệt hơn cả rail HSR20. Thường ai cũng có tâm lý rail càng to càng tốt (em cũng thế), nhưng tiểu đội này sẽ đáp ứng tốt mọi chiến trường gia công đồng, nhôm hay cả thép, chỉ sợ spindle, lưởi cắt hay khung máy có chịu nổi không thôi. (PR cho SHS15 tý.. nhưng sự thật là vậy, các bác tra cataloge sẽ rõ  )
> 
> Chánh – 090733699sáu


Em thì không quá quan trọng rail lớn rail bé mà cái quan trọng là kích thước bi + rãnh bi thôi, mà cái này lại tỉ lệ thuận với kích thước bản rail mới ác chứ. Nhưng mà mấy bộ này ngon, block trượt dài thật thích.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Ak..bác Tuấn muốn 3m thì cũng có luôn, ghép lại làm gì mất công bác.
> Ông cubéti này hay thiệt, đang topic THK Japan mà Hiwin là sao. Ông cứ muốn đồ ngon bổ rẽ sao có ông, mà giá so với Hiwin Taiwan cùng size 15 thì SHS15 THK của em vẫn nhẹ hơn rất nhiều ah nha.


Nếu bác kiếm đc thì kiếm luôn 2 cặp dài 3m nhé! e với bác Tuấn mỗi ng một cặp.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Em có 2 que Hiwin new ( hàng thật nhé ) HSH25 dài 2m7 4 con trượt. bác Tuấn xài được thì bảo em nhé. 
> 
> Mấy cái SHS15 này đẹp mà giá hơi căng à.


Ơ sao hôm nay em mới đọc được cái này nhỉ ???
Bác inbox giúp em cái giá bác nhé, thank bác nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## nguyencnc86

Cho em xin ké bác chủ thớt hàng THK chính hãng, mới 100% bên em đang phân phối và có sẵn
Thanh trượt THK:
-	LM GUIDE: SHS25LC2QZKKHHC0+1200LPZT-II, G45LC2QZKKHHC0+1200LPT-II, 2SRS20MQZUUC1+220LPM-II, 4SCR25QZKKHHC0+1200/1000LP, 2HR2555UUM+1000LPTM, GSR25TUU, GSR25-1060LHK, GSR25T2UU+1060LHTK, HCR25A2UUC1+60/1000RH6T, HMG15A2UUC1+1000LT+60/150R6T+60/300R6T-II, HSR1M1R1VVC1+400LP-II, SR15MSV1CS+340LP-II.
-	LM GUIDE ACTUATOR: SKR33 10A+150LP-1BAQ
-	BALL SPLINE: 2LBS40UUCL+1000LPK, 2LTR32AKUUZZCL+500LPK, 
-	LINEAR BUSHING: LM20LUU, LM20MLUU, LM20MGAUU, SK20, SF25g6-500LK, FLM20
-	LM STROKE: ST20UUB, M4610, S6820, T460, MST4-102060M, KS3880, 
-	PRECISION LINEAR PACKING: 2ER616C1+95L
-	CROSS ROLLER GUIDE/BALL GUIDE: VR1M-30H8Z, V6-200, R6x13Z, S6
-	CROSS ROLLER TABLE: VRT2035M, VRU2035M
-	LINEAR BALL SLIDE: LS1027, LSC1515BSL, 
-	LM ROLLER: LR2565ZUUP3, LR4095P3, PA332.
-	FLAT ROLLER:  FT5038P1-750L
-	SLIDE PACK:  2FBW50110XRUU+800L, FBW50110XRUU+800L-T, FBW50110XRG+800L.
-	SLIDE RAIL: FBL27S+300L, FBL35F+356L#5, FBL48DR+1810/696L, E36RS+550L, E15+100L,
-	SLINE NUT: DPM2040, SS20+1500L, 2DPM2040+360L
-	BALL SCREW: BIF2505L-5RRG0+620LC5-H1K-G, BIF2505-5RRG0+720LC5A, BNK2020-5+620LC5Y, BLR2020-3.6KUUG1+1000LC5, BNS2525+600L, MTF0802+250LC7T-H1, BTK1405-2.6ZZ+500LC7T-H1K, BLR2020-3.6KUU+1000LC7T, TS1405+500LC7, BTK1405-2.6ZZ, EK12, BIF2505-5QZWWG0+1000LC5.
-	LEAD SCREW NUT:  DC20, CS20T+1500L, 2DC20+1500LT.
-	CHANGE NUT:  DCMA20T, CT20T+1500L, 2DCMA20+1500LT
-	CROSS-ROLLER RING:  RU124UUCC0P2BGX-N, RB20030CUUCC0P2, 
-	CAM FOLLOWER: CF12VMUUR-AN, CF-SFU-6R, 
-	ROLLER FOLLOWER:  NAST25MZZUUR,
-	SPHERICAL BEARING: SB25, SA125UU.
-	LINK BALL: BL12DL
-	ROB END: PHS10L, PB20
ACCESSORIES FOR LUBRICATION: MG70, AFC+70

BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT HSR15C1SS CT BLOCK 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT HSR15R1SS CT BLOCK 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT HSR20C1SS CT BLOCK 
THANH TRƯỢT BẰNG THÉP HSR15-3000LCT7 RAIL 
Ổ ĐŨA BI LM35UU 
BẠC ĐẠN ĐŨA NAST30R 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT SSR15XW1UU+245LY 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT SSR20XW1UU (GK) 
VÒNG BI MẮT TRÂU PHS5 
VÒNG BI MẮT TRÂU PHS8 
VÒNG BI MẮT TRÂU PHS10 
VÒNG BI MẮT TRÂU PHS12 
BẠC ĐẠN CAM CF3UU-A 
BẠC ĐẠN CAM CF4UU-A 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT LR2565Z 
BẠC ĐẠN TRƯỢT FBW3590XR-300L 
MỠ BÔI TRƠN GREASE OIL AFC GRS (70G) 
MỠ BÔI TRƠN AFB-LF 70G 
MỠ BÔI TRƠN AFE-CA GRS (70G) 
MỠ BÔI TRƠN AFJ GRS + 400G 
MỠ BÔI TRƠN AFC GRS+400G

b

----------


## garynguyen

Ôi cái bác này đi đào mộ!

----------


## onapthanh

Cảm ơn bác đúng cái em cần

----------


## duongcn

chào anh chánh 
em muốn mua một cây vitme bi dường kính cay vitme phi 40mm dai 1300mm 
 bên anh có không

----------

